# How much does it cost to renew an old flat?



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

We just think about to buy an very old flat with cheaper price. It is in a good location in Orihuela.

It has 3 bed rooms and one bath room.

I wonder anybody can tell me how much does it cost to renew it?
1. We need a good modern kitchen
2. We will put an new bathroom 
3. We want to change the tiles, maybe somebody can paint them?
4. There are ten windows. we change all of them and put white bars.
5. We want to paint all the walls
6. We have to buy all furniture 

If anybody know some good company,pls let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think that's impossible to answer. You can spend as much or as little as you like on things like kitchen and bathroom fittings.

Best get some quotes from three or four builders. Find a friendly bilingual local to help you with the negotiations. Round here, builders charge between €10 and €15 an hour.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sandraw719 said:


> We just think about to buy an very old flat with cheaper price. It is in a good location in Orihuela.
> 
> It has 3 bed rooms and one bath room.
> 
> ...


... are you aware that you will need a licence from the town hall before you start any of that?

It really depends upon the size of the rooms and the size of the windows, if you are on the ground floor or 16th floor (for example).

There are so many variables that you really need to contact a (Spanish) builder and get them to quote for the work. If they are good, then they can make sure all the legal aspects are taken care of - just make sure that NOTHING is started before you see all the necessary paperwork.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

In addition to all of the above good advice, you should also consider that if the flat is old, you will probably need to do a lot more than just the cosmetic work you have described. It may need rewiring, replumbed, heating installed......

Further considerations before buying - 
Are the surrounding flats occupied by owners? What are the arrangements for common repairs - roof, etc? Make sure you get a good survey done before you commit to purcahse to make sure the roof and walls are sound, there is not rot or woodworm,etc.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

a builder of any nationality who has a good reputation can quite easily tackle this type of job .believe it or not there are non Spanish who are quite capable of organising the permits needed.a standard kitchen could be in the region of €1000 plus fitted.wall tiling €20/m2 labour+€10/m2 for tiles,painting two bed apt €600.
but a thirty year old apartment will almost certainly need the electrics at least checking over ,the plumbing may well be past it's best.it makes sense to replace it all if you are reforming your bathrooms. the costs can mount up.......


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> We just think about to buy an very old flat with cheaper price. It is in a good location in Orihuela.
> 
> It has 3 bed rooms and one bath room.
> 
> ...


I can't say an exact price but that is going to cost you quite a lot of money. :jaw:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andoba said:


> I can't say an exact price but that is going to cost you quite a lot of money. :jaw:


I don't know if there's an Ikea in the area, but we chose them when we remodelled our kitchen from top to toe because they were one third of the price of others and have a 25 year guarantee compared to 10 year tops of other companies


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Personally, I would think in terms of how much the older flat might resell for if you were to want to sell in the future (not forgetting the taxes and fees involved in both buying and selling), get at least 3 different comprehensive quotations for the work involved (and as others have said, given the age of the property that's likely to mean more than just cosmetic work), and weigh up if the expenditure would be worth it. If the building the flat is in is old, there could be more costs involved in the future too than in a newer one, if the community of owners has to pay for any expensive repair work.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for everybody very much!

We will get a few people to quote. It is in a nice area and we think it is worth to repair it. It is in a nice area even though it is old. 

I am glad to find this website and it help me so much!


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know if there's an Ikea in the area, but we chose them when we remodelled our kitchen from top to toe because they were one third of the price of others and have a 25 year guarantee compared to 10 year tops of other companies


25 years? I hope I can live another 25 years.haha


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

jonmlb748 said:


> a builder of any nationality who has a good reputation can quite easily tackle this type of job .believe it or not there are non Spanish who are quite capable of organising the permits needed.a standard kitchen could be in the region of €1000 plus fitted.wall tiling €20/m2 labour+€10/m2 for tiles,painting two bed apt €600.
> but a thirty year old apartment will almost certainly need the electrics at least checking over ,the plumbing may well be past it's best.it makes sense to replace it all if you are reforming your bathrooms. the costs can mount up.......


Thanks for all the details!


----------

